# Mysterious toaster makes 58th visit to Poe's grave



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Very interesting tradition...

http://dwb.heraldonline.com/24hour/weird/story/3476882p-12714606c.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ah, ya caught me. nobody was supposed to know I did that. ;-p


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I love this story and the mystery each year when he appears at the grave.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> I love this story and the mystery each year when he appears at the grave.


Me too...I try to follow it every year. It was kind of sad when the note saying "The torch will be passed" was left, but I'm glad someone is keeping up the tradition. I <heart> Edgar Allan Poe.


----------

